# Confused over PRSI Contributions for Jobseekers Benefit



## oneliner (8 Jan 2011)

I have recently (as of 31/12/10) been made redundent so the benefit/claim year is 2011. Prior to this I have been in continuous employment for circa 7 years, 5 of which were with my previous employer. I have never made a social welfare claim before.

I did however go on career break in 2008/2009 and went travelling, so my PRSI contributions are 28 weeks and 22 weeks respectively. But I have 52 weeks for 2005, 2006, 2007 & 2010. I have been told that I do not qualify for Jobseekers Benefit as I do not have sufficent PRSI contributions for 2009 (apparently this is the relevant tax year). 

Do I have any grounds for appeal here?


----------



## Papercut (9 Jan 2011)

2009 is the relevant year alright, so in order to qualify using your contributions for that year you would need to have 39.

You would also qualify if you had 26 paid in 2009 plus 26 paid in 2008, so unfortunately it looks as if you don't qualify under that criteria either as you appear to be 4 paid contributions short for 2009.

You can, however apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means tested.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2011)

Read the keypost. I'm updating it to reflect the change of governing year for 2011.


----------



## oneliner (9 Jan 2011)

Thnaks for the reply Welfarite and Papercut. The question I'm asking isn't covered on the Key Post is so I will try to nail it down exactly. 

Up until 2008, the relevent year was the last complete year and a total of 52 contributions were required.

The law changed in the Social Welfare (Miscellaneous Provisions) Act 2008  so that 104 contributions in total were required and that the relevant tax year is now 2 years before the claim year and that a minimum of:

1)  39 contribution weeks in 2009 of which at least 13 must be paid contributions
 or
2) 26 weeks contributions paid in each of 2009 and 2008 

to qualify but then I see this as an amendment within the act

"(4A) Regulations may provide for entitling to jobseeker’s benefit, subject to the conditions that may be prescribed, the class or classes of persons who would be entitled to that benefit but for the fact that the requirement, in subsection (1)(b)(i), that there must be qualifying contributions in respect of at least 13 contribution weeks in the second last complete contribution year before the
beginning of the benefit year which includes the day for which benefit is claimed, is not satisfied.”

So I guess what I am asking here is that does this amendment apply to my circumsatnces and would it give me grounds for appeal?

I am reluctant to apply for Jobseekers Allowance and to be honest I feel a bit hard done by here with the amount of contributions I have made over the years and now when I need it, I find out that I am not entitled to it.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2011)

The amendment applies to any claims made after it was adapted. I don't see how you have any grounds for appeal? On waht basis? Your claim is subject to the rules pertaining to the date it was made (i.e. as outlined in the keypost). Hope this clarifies.


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Jan 2011)

If you have your payslips for 2009 , you could check to see if there has been earnings in a particular week , that you have not been awarded a contribution .

For instance , did you receive holiday pay for more than 5 working days and only receive one contribution . ?

If you were paid  for a bank holiday only in a particular week , it could qualify as a contribution ?

Its possible that your employers included 53 weeks in their tax year 2008 in error , and if so , maybe you have an extra contribution there that  relates to 2009 ?

In 2008, the 1st of January fell on a Tuesday which means each PRSI contribution week ran from Tuesday to the following Monday. - This could prove vital .
If your payroll week runs from Sunday to Sunday - you may have an extra contribution there .

In 2009, the 1st of January fell on a Thursday which means each PRSI contribution week runs from Thursday to the following Wednesday.

Ask your employers to re-check your contributions from their attendence register , and not from their payroll summary .

If there are discrepancies , they can issue a new statement of earnings .


----------

